
Show HN: Phosphorene Nanoribbons - mojomark
https://theconversation.com/we-accidentally-created-a-new-wonder-material-that-could-revolutionise-batteries-and-electronics-115347
======
dougk16
Cool stuff. Something always fascinates me about things that are just a few
atoms/molecules wide. Especially things you can see and hold in your hand like
the edge of a flint knife. Are these nanoribbons something you can see or feel
in any way?

~~~
mojomark
I'm sure they're like carbon nanotubes (i.e. sure if you make enough, it
becomes visible and tangible on the macro scale [1]).

It's an interesting thing - the desire humans have to physically sense the
microscale and beyond.

1\.
[https://www.nanowerk.com/spotlight/spotid=2035.php](https://www.nanowerk.com/spotlight/spotid=2035.php)

